# What bloodlines of racing pigeon do you breed?



## Grayskull

Hi everyone, I'm new here. I just stumbled upon this site when I was searching for pigeon talk forums. I'm 27 and I've been in the sport since I was 13. I thought it would be nice to know what bloodlines everyone here breeds/flys. My family of pigeons all go back to the great Horemans bloodline.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

*Ludo's*

The bloodlines I have fallen in love with are the birds from pre-1995 "Ludo Claessen". First of all I must confess that I owned red pigeons when I was a boy and have always had a preference for them, don't really know why. At that time, they were "Sions". When I wanted to get back into the sport I was situated a lot better then when I was a teenager, and the internet made it possible to search the world over for the kind of racing pigeons I personally liked to look at. 

I located two family's that I thought would fit the bill, one was the "Red Fox Jassen's" and Campbell Strange had some available. The other was the red line in Ludo's family from the Vos 54 line. Ludo himself stated that these were his best birds. From these two families I chose Ludo and secured some from Mike Ganus who had cherry picked the very best directly from Ludo's loft. Ed Minvielle also was in Ludo's loft and had secured a few. I am grateful to both Mike and Ed for sharing the best that they had with me.

Now I have a family of birds with ten generations of history behind them, which I really enjoy. I feel this gives me a real advantage in my breeding program because my breeders produce very consistant material. Where their value really comes in is when they are crossed with other close famlies, hybred vigor is produced and I end up with diploma winners !

The other value is I end up with birds I just love to look at ! So regardless of the name on that piece of paper, acquire what you really like, and ENJOY !  

Information on Ludo: http://www.siegelpigeons.com/news/news-ludo.html
http://www.ganusfamilyloft.com/laterode2.htm
My little sites:

http://hometown.aol.com/smithfamilyloft/myhomepage/profile.html

http://hometown.aol.com/smithfamilyloft/page1.html


----------



## relofts

We Breed from the best of:

Janssen's
Witoger 720
Van Loons
Meuleman's

These are all very good performance pigeons and we have done very well with them all.

Ellen


----------



## khurramsk

Hello,
You all are from usa so the breeds i race must be quite different from you since the way we race are very different from you also. in our region the race's are for the longest time. the longer our pigeon stays in the air the better it is. every breeder fly's 6 pigeons at a given time from the loft. Their landing time on the loft is recorded and the person whose pigeons sum up to the maximum flight hours wins the race. if a pigeon fails to return the same day it doesnot earn any hours. This type of racing is only popular in asia only i guess. I agree that the best breeds i got are the ones that are as a result of cross breeding. The best flight times for my pigeons came this year when one of my pigeon landed after a flight time of about 14 hours and 27 minutes. He has been the best one through out this year i plan to race his childeren in the next season.

regards
khurram-


----------



## relofts

That is very interesting, now I wonder what is to say that the pigeons didn't go some place land and then come home after feeding and watering most of the day? That is the reason we do speed so that we know our pigeons are staying in the air and all birds are released at thes same place and same time, if i had a bird on the wing for 14 hours I would not be sending him back the following week due to the over work on the wing, now with the way we fly here in the USA we are breeding for speed, that is unless you are talking of a different type of pigeon other then a homing pigeon which I know nothing about. What distance of races are you flying from?  

Ellen


----------



## khurramsk

*Different type*

Yes thats one factor that is kept in mind. pigeons are colored and stamped before start of race chosen by the pigeon racers. One rule is that pigeon should appear right out of the sky not from any left right direction. 2ndly people have strong telescopes and binocolors which makes sure that the bird is flying and not resting somewhere. Although this does not gurantee the flight but it does work. The pigeons you race are somewhat different from what we do. I dont know the exact race in english as we have local names which you will not understand but i can get the pics and show you in a couple of days that might be of your interest. Speed is not a concern here and yes we do have to rest pigeons if they fly 14 hours but its like a part of training we train them this way that they get used to long flight hours. initially we train the birds to recognize the loft from a good height then we start training them to spend more time in flight. once a pigeon starts spending about 2 to 4 hours in air flying above the loft at a good height we then change its diet .. give it some almonds and bread along with alot of good food to make 'em healthy and fit. day after day they start increasing the time of flight and eventually when it goes to around 7 hours then we start giving them rest.. first one day rest n then seee if it affects the time or not. some birds fly good after one day rest some birds fly good after 2 days rest and some bids prefer daily flight to keep them fit. during all this time their diet is kept in mind and also we have to stop them mating or else it destroys the flight time. after about 6 months of goood training the pigeons are ready for the race. Some people i have heard that they use steriods to increase stamina and more flight hours but i beleive in training and practice and good diet. Almonds in particular really boosts the time of flight. acheiving flight hours of 14 hours is not very common thats why i mentioned in particular but 10 hours is normal time and you can see te pigeon in air via binocolors. i will upload the pics for you or email you if you want then you can tell the race easily.


----------



## relofts

What you are explaining to me sounds like high flighers that fly above the loft and not over miles. Are your pigeons taken hundreds of miles away and then released or are they just released close by and stay up in the air flying. I would be very interested to see the pictures you have of how you do this. Do you feed the almonds whole or do you chop them up, do you feed your birds a specific type of bread or just any bread?

Ellen


----------



## Happy

*I khurramsk*

You must be talking of Tipplers or High Flyers, not Racing Pigeons, as there could be no speed involved with what you've discribed.. Hap


----------



## relofts

Thanks Happy, that is what I am thinking also. I am curious to see the pictures he posts, I don't think I have ever seen them in competition before and I can't imagine waiting for the bird to come down for 14 hours that would be a long day.

Can you send me your email address again to [email protected]?

Ellen


----------



## khurramsk

Hello,
I sent you the email with the pics of my pigeons. yes you are right thye are tipplers. i didnt know the word in english is tipplers  thanks for the information. I tried to focus on the pigeon's eyes so that you may have a closer look. Do watch the Green eyed pigeon it is really beautiful and its babies have been really good flyers. the one with pink color under the wings is the one who can fly about 12 hours. it came back after 8 hours of flight today thats off season. I have attached 3 pics with this message also since it does not allow me to attach more. Please pardon me for low resolution since the only camera available to me at the moment is my mobile camera. 

regards
khurram-


----------



## relofts

Khurramsk,

Thank you for sharing those pictures, your camera does a good job at taking pictures. I figured they had to be High flyers, or Tipplers as Happy had stated, I know our racing pigeons in no way would do anything like that, they loft fly but not for the hours that yours do, the loft fly 2 to 3 hours, and will fly over distance and are calculated in Yards Per Minute they fly versus miles flown and time it took them.

Ellen


----------



## APF_LOFT

i breed netoy line is a local strain good for all weather


----------



## akbird

HVR
Bastin
Staf Van Reet
Van Loon
Trenton
Wegge


----------



## lawman

Grayskull said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here. I just stumbled upon this site when I was searching for pigeon talk forums. I'm 27 and I've been in the sport since I was 13. I thought it would be nice to know what bloodlines everyone here breeds/flys. My family of pigeons all go back to the great Horemans bloodline.


Hi Grayskull,

my brother and I both use old blood Staff Van Reets, Famous 05,06 and bond Jansens as our base blood lines and we just added Jarsons


----------



## ERIC K

I'm going to stir the pot a little so here goes. Let's say you acquire 6 cock bird from the same family but say that they are NOT brothers . If you breed from all of them with different hens you are really starting 6 different families no just 1. So if you want to say you have a family of janssens then start with one Janssen cock and breed him to 2 hens , then bring the best daughters back to the original cock building you family of janssens. When you feel the need to bring in new blood always bring in a hen . If you bring in a different cock you change your family forever.


----------



## lawman

ERIC K said:


> I'm going to stir the pot a little so here goes. Let's say you acquire 6 cock bird from the same family but say that they are NOT brothers . If you breed from all of them with different hens you are really starting 6 different families no just 1. So if you want to say you have a family of janssens then start with one Janssen cock and breed him to 2 hens , then bring the best daughters back to the original cock building you family of janssens. When you feel the need to bring in new blood always bring in a hen . If you bring in a different cock you change your family forever.


Have to disagree with you here as it doesnt matter whether you bring in a new hen or cock if they blend with your family they will change forever. The key is to cross in new blood and fly your crosses then blend them back into both sides of the family tree so your re invigorating the blood. The best flying crosses are 3/4 1/4 mix or at least I have the best luck with them.


----------



## tick and twitch

Has anyone heard of henrys from the oklahoma area.


----------



## dannyboy

khurramsk said:


> Hello,
> I sent you the email with the pics of my pigeons. yes you are right thye are tipplers. i didnt know the word in english is tipplers  thanks for the information. I tried to focus on the pigeon's eyes so that you may have a closer look. Do watch the Green eyed pigeon it is really beautiful and its babies have been really good flyers. the one with pink color under the wings is the one who can fly about 12 hours. it came back after 8 hours of flight today thats off season. I have attached 3 pics with this message also since it does not allow me to attach more. Please pardon me for low resolution since the only camera available to me at the moment is my mobile camera.
> 
> regards
> khurram-


Hi mate,over here in england,tippler flying was very popular until late 1970s,they had their competitions usually Sundays in the season,and us racing men always tried to keep our birds inthat day,if we could,to stop pulling the tipplers down,1 of the local boys had the world record,i think it was young birds 23hr plus....you wouls see the tippler boys standing on street corners with the referee,holding a big mirror to stop hurting necks looking up.......wonderful hobby.....sadly as the Peregrine falcon began breeding better late 70s the 3and 5 bird tippler teams were easy picking and now tippler flying has long gone.....hope you find this intresting


----------

